# union evaluation tommorrow



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I woudent tell them nor your coworker or leave earlier then you have to on the off chance of one of them reading this thread:thumbsup: Good luck bro.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Murphy said:


> I got further evaluation scheduled tommorow 4pm for local 351. I told my boss I have a 4 oclock appointment, I should have lied and said it was at 3. I live about a half hr away from my local and I would like to get a shower and change before I head out. Everyone knows you dont need that much time to go to the dentist, so do I tell them whats going on? Or should I tell the guy im with its a 3:30 appointment and make sure im back to the shop atleast by 3.
> Im also tempted to tell the guy i will be working with the truth. My co-worker(and one of my new supervisors) is an older employee that just came back to the company last week after his own company went down.
> He is a very knowledgable person and he enjoys working with me. I am curious to hear what he would have to say about me leaving for the union and how he thinks the other supervisors would handle the situation. I seem to have good opportunities in the future with this current company, the last thing I want is to leave on bad terms. Shouldnt any mom and pop shop be happy for someone leaving for the union?



If they find out be prepaired to pay the price remember at your current job you may think they like you. ,,

But Bussiness and friendship do not mix in this case at all, and they will think you are going to try to organise their shop.

If you want to join the Union thats fine but don't tell anyone .

Tell your boss you need to leave at noon family matter if they are a good company that should not be a problem.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> If they find out be prepaired to pay the price remember at your current job you may think they like you. ,,
> 
> But Bussiness and friendship do not mix in this case at all, and they will think you are going to try to organise their shop.
> 
> ...


yea i keep thinking as if im already in .. It possible that I may not make it and then I dont want it to be awkward afterwards. I just dont want them to seem so shocked if i have to give them my notice. They really like me and feel that I am the perfect fit for them. Wish there was an easier way to leave. Im supposed to be in on of the guys wedding this october! Wish everyone understood my purpose in leaving. I have a feeling they wont


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Murphy said:


> yea i keep thinking as if im already in .. It possible that I may not make it and then I dont want it to be awkward afterwards. I just dont want them to seem so shocked if i have to give them my notice. They really like me and feel that I am the perfect fit for them. Wish there was an easier way to leave. Im supposed to be in on of the guys wedding this october! Wish everyone understood my purpose in leaving. I have a feeling they wont


Remember if they had to lay you off you would get no notice just Checks in hand at the end of the day,,

It is very rare that they would do it any other way.


I gave notice one time to a guy that was just as good once i spoke those words he fliped out and told me to leave on the spot..some people take it very personal..


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Remember if they had to lay you off you would get no notice just Checks in hand at the end of the day,,
> 
> It is very rare that they would do it any other way.
> 
> ...


yea i think i will try not to mention it to anyone,, just sucks i feel bad keeping it a seceret, but then again I guess I have to.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with Harry on this one. If they had to let you go, chances are they would not tell you until the last minute. If you do go, you have the opportunity to give 2 weeks notice,if they take it or not is a different story, but in my experience in a blue collar job they are happy to have notice.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

they have laid me off a few times, which is why I applied to the union. It seemed I was always the first to go and there wasnt much heads up at all. I think they are just realizing how serious I am about learning and advancing in the feild, but it just may be too late. Its unfortunate that it took them over 3 years to treat me with the respect I feel I diserve. They seem to have been really looking out for me lately witch makes the whole situation harder.


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

every employer would probably deal with that situation a bit differently.

Personally, and obviously depending on the situation (relationship between employee/employer, length of service, current work load etc.) I would prefer to be informed and involved in that process.

Over the years, we have seen electricians & apprentices alike move on to other opportunities in the industry, union & non-union.

it's always hard to see co-workers leave, but I think we as employers have a responsibility to not deny others the opportunities to take on new challenges or further themselves professionally.

Based on the information that you've given, I wouldn't see too many flags go up for the risk of being salted.

We went through a scenario within the last year that was very much like this. An electrician who had been with us for a number of years wanted to go to the local hall to see what opportunties they could offer him. 
They wanted him to help salt our company and spent a lot of time trying to explain just why it would be best for him and everyone else if he did.

when he told them that he wasn't interested in going down that road, he was told that he had no future with them.


anyway, best of luck.


----------

